# pmd-results.xml ist leer



## edshirt (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche zur Zeit Quellcode mittels PMD zu untersuchen. In Netbeans klappt es mittels Plug-In auch problemlos. Nun will ich versuchen die PMD-Untersuchungen in Hudson beim builden durchführen und auswerten zu lassen. Dazu benötigt man eine .xml-Datei in der die Ergebnisse der Untersuchungen stehen sollen. Jetzt ist bei mir die xml-Datei quasi leer. Es steht nur folgendes drin.
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<pmd version="4.2.5" timestamp="2010-05-11T22:34:30.593">
</pmd>
[/XML]

Ich vermute mal, dass der Fehler irgendwo in der build.xml ist. Hier mal der Ausschnitt mit dem pmd-Target.
[XML]<taskdef name="pmd" classname="net.sourceforge.pmd.ant.PMDTask" classpathref="pmd.classpath" />

<target name="pmd">
    <pmd rulesetfiles="basic">
        <formatter type="xml" toFile="${build.test.results.dir}\pmd.xml"/>
        <fileset dir="${src.dir}">
            <include name="**/*.java"/>
        </fileset>
    </pmd>
</target>[/XML]

Ist jemandem das Problem bekannt und kennt eventuell eine Lösung?


----------



## bygones (12. Mai 2010)

und die zu analysierenden klassen haben auch einen regelverstoss basierend auf dem basic ruleset ?

wir haben auch PMD hier mit einer aehnlichen Syntax (ausser dass es in groovy ist) und da klappts...


----------



## edshirt (12. Mai 2010)

mhh das ist natürlich ne gute Frage. Also ich hab ein paar Fehler eingebaut (nicht verwendete Variablen etc.) aber ich muss mal nachschauen, ob sowas zum basic-Ruleset gehört. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## edshirt (12. Mai 2010)

Ja es lag daran. Toll auf die Idee hätte ich auch mal kommen können. Danke bygones.


----------

